# New seat design....



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

.... should save many lives *AND* reduce blood pressure by 50%


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

It's in a left hand drive vehicle, so obviously not needed in the UK :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Anyway, I think men protest much more when us girls are driving :wink: 

Cars just arn't the same without the little button thingy to hang your handbag on :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll take a RHD one when they're ready.


----------

